# Pet Passport



## Mashy (Apr 28, 2007)

Can any one help with the following questiion please?
The passport for our dog has to be renewed because all the spaces for tick treatment and echinococcus prior to returning to the UK have been filled up.
This means that the French vet has no where to stamp and sign etc.
I have spoken to 4 vets locally and they are all a little confused as to the correct procedure to follow.
We have so far managed to get issued with another passport which fundamentally is blank apart from name and address.
The rabies dates and stamps are still in the old passport along with the original date and stamp for the rabies serological test. Also in this "old" passport are the other vaccination records.
We believe that we should now carry the "old" passport for proof of rabies vaccine etc as well as the "new" passport for filling in where appropriate by the vets in France when returning to the UK. The vet who gave us this new passport is unsure as to whether or not he should sign it although he has done "nothing" as regards treatment and also because we now effectively have 2 passports with different numbers.
We need to be sure that we will not have any problems when next we visit France.
Thanks for your help in advance.
Mashy


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*pet passprt*

I hav just lookedit up on the DEFRA website, it states when the passport is full take it and or dog to a vet this must be a Local Veterinary Inspector
As I understand it the vet will copy the rabes injection and blood test dates across to the new passport checkte dogs chip, stamp and sign it


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

Hi,
Our vet did exactly this as Weldted quoted and also charged £20.

However I still take the "full" passport just in case any queries.

Anyway she could be an imposter as her photo is only in the old one !!

Helen


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

Our vets did as Weldted quoted. For the first couple of trips afterwards we carried our old passports, just in case, but we have had no problems. Our vet did not charge us for transferring the details.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

*Re: pet passprt*



weldted said:


> I hav just lookedit up on the DEFRA website, it states when the passport is full take it and or dog to a vet this must be a Local Veterinary Inspector
> As I understand it the vet will copy the rabes injection and blood test dates across to the new passport checkte dogs chip, stamp and sign it


As above. Make sure your vet does it properly. Check and double check everything is entered correctly.


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

always carry the two, just in case

It happens with human passports as well. For years I carried my old one with multi entry US visa and my new valid one


----------

